# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 07.10.2019 - 14.10.2019

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *20*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *60* Получено карантинов: *9*, суммарный объем: *195* мб Обработано файлов: *149*, суммарный объем: *449* мб Уникальных файлов: *149*, суммарный объем: *449* мб Признаны безопасными: *31* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *8*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *5* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=223787 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=223771 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 \system.lnk - *1* \hgo7tczgtsg1io3tqguilnrardadno.bat - *1* \processhacker.exe - *1* c:\windows\inf\lsmm.exe - *1* \cyncqc3ebctbyqpb5g9jb93pykceaw.vbs - *1* \system.vbe - *1* c:\windows\adobe flash player\adobe.exe - *1* c:\windows\debug\item.dat - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.VB.ipw - *1* Trojan.WinLNK.Starter.di - *1* Trojan.VBS.Starter.lx - *1* not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.BitCoinMiner.gen - *1* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *1* Trojan.BAT.Starter.nk - *1* Trojan.VBS.Starter.lw - *1* not-a-virus:HEUR:RiskTool.Win32.ProcHack.gen - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

